# Maximaler RAM unter Windows XP SP2.



## Gahan (17. April 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe mal gehört, dass Windows XP SP2 maximal 2 GB effizient verwalten kann. Es gibt aber längst Mainboards, die mehr als 2 GB aufnehmen können. Gibt es unter XP SP2 die Möglichkeit, diese 2 GB RAM Barriere zu durchbrechen, so dass man auch mehr RAM nutzen kann, ohne dass es zu Geschwindigkeitseinbußen im System kommt?

Viele Grüße.
Gahan


----------



## Raubkopierer (18. April 2007)

Da muss man zwischen 32 und 64bit unterscheiden...

jedes moderne System kann mit 32bit maximal 4Gibibyte Speicher adressieren...
64 Bit hingegen 16 Exbibyte... also ungefähr das 4294967296fache


----------



## Anime-Otaku (18. April 2007)

Die Grenze von 32bit XP liegt bei 3,2 GB mehr wird nicht zugelassen. Bei 64bit liegt wie Raubkopierer sagt es wesentlich höher. Jedoch laufen die meisten Programme halt noch auf 32bit und man mit 64bit auch einen größeren Speichervebrauch hat.  Deshalb ist für Vista 32bit z.B. 1 GB  und für 64bit 2GB empfohlen. (wobei der Unterschied nicht unbedingt das doppelte ist)


----------



## chmee (18. April 2007)

Anime-Otaku hat gesagt.:


> 3,2 GB mehr wird nicht zugelassen.


ist ein bisschen unglücklich formuliert, trifft im Wesentlichen aber den Punkt.

Bei mehr RAM beissen sich die die Treiberadressen mit dem RAM und es kommt zu - ich glaube -
Pageflips, was den Zugriff schrecklich verlangsamt, bzw. nicht mehr zulässt, wenn
das Board es nicht sauber umlegt.

http://www.heise.de/ct/faq/result.xhtml?url=/ct/faq/hotline/07/04/02.shtml&words=RAM Windows XP
http://www.heise.de/ct/faq/result.xhtml?url=/ct/faq/hotline/07/05/01.shtml&words=RAM Windows XP

mfg chmee


----------



## Raubkopierer (18. April 2007)

Kay... wieder was gelernt... also sind mit XP nur 3,2GB möglich und mit 32Bit 4GB... Vista unterstützt übrigens meines Wissens nach die vollen 4GB...


----------



## Anime-Otaku (18. April 2007)

Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Vista unterstützt übrigens meines Wissens nach die vollen 4GB...



Da braucht man ja auch viel RAM allein schon für das Betriebssystem:
z.B. mind. Vorraussetzung C&C 3: XP: 512 MB Ram, Vista 32bit: 1GB und 64bit wird nicht unterstützt scheinbar.


----------



## Raubkopierer (18. April 2007)

Die Mindestvorraussetzungen nach Microsoft: 32Bit: 512MB 64Bit: 1GB

Natürlich wird mehr empfohlen... aber das braucht man damit es richtig läuft...


----------



## EselMetaller (24. April 2008)

Und wieviel GB sind bei Windows XP 64 Bit nun maximal möglich?


----------



## Anime-Otaku (24. April 2008)

Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Da muss man zwischen 32 und 64bit unterscheiden...
> 
> jedes moderne System kann mit 32bit maximal 4Gibibyte Speicher adressieren...
> 64 Bit hingegen 16 Exbibyte... also ungefähr das 4294967296fache



Also hoffentlich irgendwas beim 2.....also brauchst dir eigentlich keine Gedanken drum machen....will ich meinen. Das Problem ist eher XP 64bit Treiber zu finden, denn diese sind eher rar.


----------



## Sukrim (24. April 2008)

EselMetaller hat gesagt.:


> Und wieviel GB sind bei Windows XP 64 Bit nun maximal möglich?



16 GB oder so, jedenfalls nicht tausende Terabyte ;-)


----------



## olqs (24. April 2008)

In der Microsoft Knowledge Base gibts dazu nen Artikel:
http://support.microsoft.com/?scid=kb;en-us;946765&x=12&y=10

Wenn man bisschen runterscrollte stehen in einer Tabelle die unterschiede zwischen 32 und 64bit Vista aufgelistet.


Beim meiner 64 bit Vista Installation habe ich nur ein Problem mit dem Fingerprint Scanner. Es gibt zwar einen Treiber, der mittels Windows Update auch installiert wird, aber die Software ist nicht 64bit fähig. Sonst läuft alles ohne Probleme und C&C3 läuft seit nem Patch auch auf dem System.


----------



## Raubkopierer (24. April 2008)

Sukrim hat gesagt.:


> 16 GB oder so, jedenfalls nicht tausende Terabyte



Eben doch ... Ein 32Bit System kann 2^32 Zustände darstellen ... also 4294967296 Adressen im Arbeitsspeicher. Die Adressierung erfolgt hierbei Byteweise. Deshalb ergeben sich bei 64Bit Systemen 18446744073709551616 mögliche Adressen ... knappe 17 Milliarden Gibibyte ...

Wie gesagt theoretisch ... Technisch sind es (zumindestens unter Windows) 128GiB *und mehr* wie die Knowledge Base uns ja nun verraten hat.


----------



## EselMetaller (25. April 2008)

Sukrim hat gesagt.:


> 16 GB oder so, jedenfalls nicht tausende Terabyte ;-)



Ja, das "oder so" scheint irgendwie nirgends definitiv gelistet zu sein.
12 GB hab ich jedenfalls getestet, läuft seit gestern wunderbar (XP 64 Bit)


----------

